# ANY LUCK WITH NORTHERNS YET



## AlpineArcher24 (Mar 1, 2008)

I went out yesterday bass fishing and ended up catching 3 pike on an erie darter. One was 27, one 23, and one 22


----------



## YBONES (Oct 2, 2006)

not much luck here in ny,have only gotten to black lake last week and managed a few but small-missed a nice one on the last day-going back up thursday to give it another try then i`ll be pounding my area around the rochester region(wayne,monroe county) and the finger lakes. :beer:


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

Do northerns ever not bite?? I know you can catch them no matter what the weather is like here in ND


----------



## YBONES (Oct 2, 2006)

They had lockjaw!!!!had a front come through last week and recieving another for this weekend...go figure im on vacation.---no excuse for nearly wiffing though..uggggg.gonna slow down my approach this time.Not looking for runts or hammerhandles bigguns are a bit sluggish.
Bob


----------

